# How do thermostats work?



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

I understand that for my new viv i need a uvb lamp and a basking lamp, i also believe that the uvb lamp connects to a light control unit. So what is a thermostat used for? Also how does it work? How do u connect it to the lamp and which lamp does it connect to?

Tom.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equipment-supplies/63331-how-do-thermostats-work.html


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Cheers Dean, that half answers my question, what i dont quite get tho is how do you plug a lamp into the thermostat to control its heat!? Does the thermostat have a socket which the bulb plugs into!?

Tom.


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

tomcannon said:


> Cheers Dean, that half answers my question, what i dont quite get tho is how do you plug a lamp into the thermostat to control its heat!? Does the thermostat have a socket which the bulb plugs into!?
> 
> Tom.


Yes the thermostat has an socket that the plug from the bulb can go into.

once you see it, you'll understand


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

sorry, i meant to ost back, was ust looking for other threads asking same thing an got los.

its just liek an extension lead..the stat lugs into he mains.. and has a plug socket atached to it which you then plug the heating apliace into.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Cheers for your replies, i get it now!


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

tomcannon said:


> Cheers for your replies, i get it now!


I didnt have a clue how they worked but as soon as I opened mine, It became very clear. Theres even a little diagram on the instructions


----------

